# Huon River - Saturday 5th of August



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone in the Tassie Fleet who would like to join me on the Huon River Satuday the 5th, please let me know?

I was planning on putting in either at Huonville or Port Huon and heading up stream looking for Trout.

Just a reminder, an Angling Licence is a must have.

Let me know if you're interested and I will start organising the timings, most likely heave off at around 7:00 am'ish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope you are packing your hot water bottle John!! 

Whats the temp down there at 7am at the moment?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry mate I would love to but at the moment are only available on Tuesdays and Fridays. If you are going to chase searunners below Huonville then a freshwater licence is not required if all of the trout are released.

This is because while freshwater it is recognised bream water and as such can be fished without a freshwater licence if bream fishing and all trout are taken as by-catch and subsequently released.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Dallas said:


> I hope you are packing your hot water bottle John!!
> 
> Whats the temp down there at 7am at the moment?


Last report I heard Huonville was getting a max temp of 9 at present :roll:


----------

